# Fairford few...



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Three from the weekend.

The Vulcan









Red arrows









Saab 96 with a Saab Gripen









It was so busy


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice pics

why are there always grown men that have to dress like soldiers at these things lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Not done any processing yet as i have a lot of work to do to make these worthwhile.

You had much better weather on Sat than we had yesterday.


























Grey, Grey and more 'effin grey.

Not enough zoom or talent on my part.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Amazing pics, thanks for posting


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A few more.

I'm going to spend some time practicing my PS on these. They are beyond me i think atm. But, i'll post them for some crit anyway.
































































And for artistic effect


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I love F-22's!!!

There is one at Farnborough and im going this weekend!


----------



## Oli1983uk (Aug 31, 2009)

some good looking photo's, I really want to go to more air shows.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oli1983uk said:


> some good looking photo's, I really want to go to more air shows.


The Eastbourne show is a nice day out, just a few loud jets, too many shake the old folks zimmerframes to pieces.


----------



## Oli1983uk (Aug 31, 2009)

The Folkestone air show was great, as all the jets was flying over the channel and could really open up, but sadly was stopped some time ago and moved.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like all the photos guys, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

More pics of the weekend here:
http://s653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/Naranto/Fairford 2010/


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

lego_man said:


> Man I love F-22's!!!
> 
> There is one at Farnborough and im going this weekend!


Sorry to dissapoint mate but the F22 is probably back in the states by now, it was only at Farnborough yesterday and possibly today for the trade shows. Its very bad of the organisers to list it on the daily flying programme obviously lots of the public want to see it and will think it's going to be there at the weekend, naughty marketing by the organisers. I emailed them asking for the weekend flying display and they said it won't be out until the end of the week! useless.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

lego_man said:


> Man I love F-22's!!!
> 
> There is one at Farnborough and im going this weekend!


Me too, on both counts :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Me too, on both counts :thumb:


See above ^^^^


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Not really into planes but I love the Vulcan. I work very near British Aerospace in Woodford and there has been a white Vulcan parked up there for the last 15 years or so. The factory is due to close in a year or so and I dread to think what will happen to the old Vulcan.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

High res screen friendly sized copy of the SAAB 96 can be downloaded from:

http://www.hawksheaddesign.co.uk/GWS/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely image that one.

I was expecting more from other people which is why i put mine in here to save millions of threads from RIAT. Looks like we were the only ones that went though.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Likewise.

Getting the picture taken was a challenge (insert Mission Impossible theme music here) as we were told that there was no way we could park the car there as it was public access, which when you consider there were 150,000 people over the weekend was fair enough. Added to that all the security including yellow jacket types, normal police right up to men and women with sub machine guns, police and RAF personnel and the challenge was on.

Other cars on display who had traveleld along that route were escorted back down and off the site by the police so we stayed till about 7.30pm and very slowly, keeping to the side where the traders stands were located made our way towards the plane. Arriving at the first SAAB Gripen owned by their Air Force all we found was an empty space - seemed they had already departed. So we continued up to the manufacturers site and luckily the plane was still there. I got out of my car and Alan in the SAAB made a quick dash in front of the plane so we could take a few photos before security arrived. Well a few minutes passed and no one 'felt our collar' so we tried a few more shots, even turning the car around to get a different angle. Still no one. After some 20 minutes we got the pictures we wanted and made our way to the exit. Job done.

Here is a similar SAAB car and plane picture from the 1950's


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

*A few more*

Some are familiar, some are not.

Used a different PP program on these. Again, the greyness depresses me but ho hum.

I'm interested in what you guys have to say. I'm aware that i need some direction shall we say.





















































































































































































I realise there is a lot but the method i used was pretty much the same on all of them.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Some good shots there Gruffs I particularly like the off centre cropping, it really gives it some dramatic effect, but as you say the gray clouds do little to help. It does not matter what camera you have if the background is flat then there is little one can do.

I went on both days and the Saturday sunshine with blue skies almost ensured every picture was impressive, though I would say only about 50% of what I uploaded to Photobucket was used the rest were either blurred or out of shot - some of those jets were mighty quick 

Nothing too flash on the camera front either - I use an old Canon G2 which serves me well as I can put it in my pocket and the flip screen allows me to take some unsual angles.
Good write up here:
http://www.thewriterscoin.com/2008/06/24/the-value-of-pictures-and-memories/
- read 'Arn't cameras expensive though' chapter


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> nice pics
> 
> why are there always grown men that have to dress like soldiers at these things lol


You shoulda been at the Flying Leg-ends airshow at Duxford a few weeks back then...

Some airshows have re-inactors, or however you spell it, which TBH, depending on the show, can add to the photograph. Then you get the wannabe's walking about...


----------

